# Anybody know where to buy tire/wheel covers?



## GideonArcher (Apr 23, 2006)

I once saw a web site that sold these great little stretchable fabric covers for spare tires and track wheels to keep your seats clean from dirt when putting the wheels inside your car., Does anyone know where to buy these cool covers?


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Barvarian Autosport sells them, they're called Tire Totes, they come in sets of 4 and have a cover that goes on both sides of the wheel and a cover to go around the whole tire and has a handle on the top, its $68 for 4.


----------



## GideonArcher (Apr 23, 2006)

*Great thanks!*

I did find them online, once someone mentioned TIRE TOTES all my problems were solved!


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

I got mine from BimmerWorld, and they are screend with the BW logo. Much cooler to have BW logo stuff at the track than Bav Auto.


----------

